# Wanted DISH SR200 Home Kit



## dallas_axelrod (Apr 24, 2004)

A purchased the DISH Network SR200 Sirius receiver a few months ago: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/sirius/index.shtml.

I'm now looking to get the home kit.

Does anyone know where you can buy this online?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2004)

A purchased the DISH Network SR200 Sirius receiver a few months ago: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/products/receivers/sirius/index.shtml

I'm now looking to get the home kit.

Does anyone know where you can buy this online?

Thanks

Read the following 
http://www.satelliteguys.us/archive/index.php/t-19013.html

Then go to
http://www.sirius.com/servlet/Conte...s/CachedPage&c=ProductAsset&cid=1066068011122

Good luck.


----------



## RoadRunner (Jun 17, 2004)

You could also buy an Orbiter home kit from Radio Shack. http://www.radioshack.com/product.a..._name=CTLG_007_012_000_000&product_id=12-2063 The RadioShack Orbiter, Dish Traveller, and Brix Streamer are all the same unit, and their accessories are interchangeable.


----------

